# New member



## LanceMack

Just saying "hello".  I am a newbie from Haddam, Connecticut and joined this forum in order to gain information and tips about my newly acquired 1975 Bombardier.  I posted a picture on my initial thread and installed a light bar since then.
 thanks for having me,
 Lance


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Welcome to the Forum, Lance.   

Glad you found us!


----------



## tiredretired

Welcome.  I hope you're getting as much snow in CT as we are in VT right now.

*46 DAYS!!*


----------



## bczoom

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Living in East Texas, I'm not a "snowy" person but I'd like to bid you welcome anyway.


----------



## Doc

Hi Lance!!! Welcome to Forums Forums.   Besides the best snowcat forum on the net we have a lot of other forums that can be fun and entertaining.   Check em out when you have time.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Welcome to Forums Forums Lance. Glad you found us and decided to join.


----------



## Catavenger

No Snow here but welcome!


----------



## MrLiberty

No snow, no snocats, and nothing with treads, just me sitting here reading the posts.  Welcome and sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## pirate_girl

Welcome!


----------



## Angelface

Hello hello


----------



## JimVT

lance ,welcome on
I had a bombi for a few years .local internet provider owns /uses it now.
jim


----------

